# R16 will only record one channel



## aubie71 (May 5, 2010)

After many tries, and assistance from a couple of board members, I finally got the R16 to change from swm to multi-switch, so I could use it in the RV.

It works fine but will only record on one channel and will not allow you to watch on another channel while recording.

Signal meters show 90+ percent on each tuner. System setup is for dual tuners.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

When you are not using the SWM system it requires a coax from the dish LNB to each Input / Tuner.


----------



## aubie71 (May 5, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> When you are not using the SWM system it requires a coax from the dish LNB to each Input / Tuner.


Did that and it showed 90+ percent signal on each tuner.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You've got two separate coax from two separate connectors on the LNB to the two Sat inputs on the R16 and it still won't let you tune a second channel? If you have not done so, try resetting (red button) the R16 again. 

If that doesn't do the trick, you might go back through sat setup and return it to one tuner, then do it again and set it back to two tuners.

Beyond that, I'm not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## otaliema (Aug 9, 2012)

The best way to repair the problem is what Carl said repet set to single than back to dual tuner. You "should" get a signal error when changing it from dual to single so you can just change set up back to dual tuner with out having to reboot on each tuner change. if that fails the old way to repair was this
System test, RBR, system test, Than test record change channels. But that was with the software that didnt give diagnostic test codes not sure if that will still work with the new software havn't had the chance to test it.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

To reinforce what Carl said: two separate cables run directly from the dish to the receiver with no stops in between are required. No splitters, switches, or anything else involved. 

Keith


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

PokerJoker said:


> To reinforce what Carl said: two separate cables run directly from the dish to the receiver with no stops in between are required. No splitters, switches, or anything else involved.
> 
> Keith


Actually, there should be a ground block just outside of where the coax enters your structure - but that is a straight through connection, not a splitter or switch, etc. Electrically, it is a straight run from dish to receiver.


----------



## aubie71 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll try them the next time I'm at the rv.


----------

